# Casting in Linden



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Well guys, it looks like the next installment of "As The Bird Nests" will be this Saturday at the sod field. I am thinking 1:00. 

3D Grocery
10461 Ramsey St
Linden, NC 28356-8947

3D is the best land mark to use. (Plus its the only address I actually know. ) Pulling out of 3D's parking lot, make a left going North on HWY 401. As soon as you pull out onto 401, you will see another gas station. The road forks with that gas station in middle of fork. 401 goes to left and HWY 217 goes to the right. Follow 217. You will see the sod field on the left in about 1 - 1 1/2 miles. You can't miss it. My number is 910-308-5862 if you need help.

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Right now Im in, gonna try to make it. I hope to leave the birds nest at home though


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm trying to make it. Chuck, let me know if you're passing through.


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

Who is going to give me a ride?
We could leave today, get there by Saturday.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Convince Sid he wants to throw and you guys can come down and show us back woods hicks how it is supposed to be done. It is about 20 minutes further for you guys than the field in Dunn was. Maybe if you guys come down, some of those Hickory Boys will be inspired to car pool over this way. LOL 



Robert


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Timmay said:


> I'll be there.


That is *absolutely* no surprise. 

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Timmay said:


> I'll be there.


Despite all the denials...the boy done been bit by the bug!

LOL

Evan


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I have to work this weekend so the "casting bug" will have to wait.....


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

danville said:


> Who is going to give me a ride?
> We could leave today, get there by Saturday.


Are you packed and ready yet?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

GreenFord said:


> I have to work this weekend so the "casting bug" will have to wait.....


That bug has taken over NC. It can primarily be found in open flat spaces. Occasionally in open spaces with tall grass esp in the Salisbury area. Areas around Wilmington with random holes for you to fall in are especially susceptible. I think that is where they breed. Ground zero if you will. If you are ever confronted with this bug back up carefully and attempt to make it to your vehicle. If you are holding a fishing rod, it is too late. Something about graphite, fiberglass, and carbon fiber excite this creature into a frenzied state. It is capable of moving at the speed of light, to which there is no known cure. At first walking 500 feet to find a piece of lead seems to be the cure. Sure enough, that is only when he digs deeper into your soul. Even at 700' he is not happy and irritates the host until all spare time is spent back in the field he originated from.

Good luck if you ever get bit, and God be with you.

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Thats funny stuff there. How is the weather looking for saturday?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> Thats funny stuff there. How is the weather looking for saturday?



GREAT!! 89 degrees, mostly clear, winds at 11mph. For those that are familiar with the field, we will be able to throw from the "driveway". Still have tree coverage, but once the lead gets out it should carry.

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> Still have tree coverage, but once the lead gets out it should carry.
> 
> Robert


And I thought it was bad dealing with hazards on the golf course, LOL


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

LOL, our field is bordered by trees on 2 sides forming a corner separating other fields. Great for shade at the oche, but blocks wind at certain angles. It isn't like we have to clear the grove of trees to the left and powerlines on the right, only to be faced with a water hazard. Come to think about it, we do have trees to the left, powerlines that go across the field, and when it rains, we do have one helluva water hazard that spans the length of the field. Maybe we are on a golf course!!!

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is the layout of our humble field. It is about 1400 wide roughly. We usually throw at an angle from the lower left corner towards the upper right corner. The rest of those areas that look GREAT to cast, are crop fields other than sod.










Robert


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

We will be coming down saturday,going to bring my stuff. if you all like stuff, come down.
would like to learn how you make a nest with no eggs.
bring your [ A ] game it will be on tape.
Willie
Robert 
do you need any thing to set up with?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh Shoot... Hide your women and children. Willie Longcaster is coming to town.. If you dont know what he looks like he's the Mountain man with the suspenders and Long Hair (except in the middle and front) LOL


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

I need to flex some rods.KMW. You are next, 2 weeks, get ready!
IT"S GOING TO BE FUN>>>>>>>>>
willie


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

This is shaping up to be one heck of a casting meet. I bet if we can get a few more people in on it, Kwesi will get up from in front of the computer and join us too!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

nope! The Next time I see you guys you all will be walking past me to get your sinker..


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

What you going to hide them at the 500' cone


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

When I start hitting 550ft on a consistant basis I'll talk as much trash as them NC Boyz.. LOL


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

danville said:


> bring your [ A ] game it will be on tape.
> 
> Robert
> do you need any thing to set up with?


Most of our casting is on tape, since I just got the cables to hook up to the 'puter I have only got a couple up on youtube right now. 

I don't know that I do, but I don't know that i don't. I have 8 faded out cones. I USUALLY just set up a cone at 700'. If someone is going to be thier, I set a cone up at their goal. Last time I had a group, I set them up every 100' down the center. If you think we will need something else, bring it.



kmw21230 said:


> When I start hitting 550ft on a consistant basis I'll talk as much trash as them NC Boyz.. LOL


But if you notice, we are only talking about ourselves. And then it is primarily one person. LOL

I am glad to see as much interest in this as there is. This would be a nice warm up for those attending next month's tourney.

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks like all we need now is a grill and some dogs


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> Looks like all we need now is a grill and some dogs



I prefer cat.

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

thekingfeeder said:


> I prefer cat.
> 
> Robert


THats what my local china garden calls chicken, good eats either way


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I do like cats, but find I have a hard time eating a whole one by myself...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Rockfish1 said:


> I do like cats, but find I have a hard time eating a whole one by myself...


LOL

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Some websites say a chance of rain Sat. The local news says with the disturbance Danny is going to cause, Sat should be rain free. I will let you guys make the decision. The zip code is 28356, check your favorite weather service. I am still throwing. Mr. Willie Longcaster told me that he is still planing to show up. (Sorry about the name drop Willie, I had to let people know I at least _know_ people who can cast.)

For those who are somewhat local, originally the start time was 1 o'clock. I will be at the field probably around 10ish. Take note Evan, change your plans accordingly, call me. If it gets warm, there are a couple of convenient stores close by to purchase some water or other drinks. No alcohol. I love a beer as much if not more than the next guy, BUT I don't need any, "Hey y'all, watch this" moments. I saw someone almost hurt themselves with a cast last weekend completely sober. LOL 3D also has a grill in case you guys get hungry. Depending on how you get here, once you leave Lillington, Fayetteville, or Dunn, that is the last chance for shopping and food (other than 3D),

Get your mess right, load up, and get ready to have a good time gettn' ready for the last 2 tourneys of the year. Even if the casting isn't GREAT, you know there will be enough BS flying around to make it 800'.

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

thekingfeeder said:


> I saw someone almost hurt themselves with a cast last weekend completely sober.


I have no idea what you're referring to. It definitely wasn't me!

I'll probably be down around 11, maybe earlier if I can swing it. I'm also going to stop at the Quickstop first and load up on water and my favorite fruity candy before I hit the field. LOL

Evan


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

HEy evan it may have somthing to do with knocking the grey matter out of their head that I read in another post.


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

i'll be there


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Wish i was off, sounds like a fun day ahead!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I have no idea what you're referring to. It definitely wasn't me!
> 
> I'll probably be down around 11, maybe earlier if I can swing it. I'm also going to stop at the Quickstop first and load up on water and my favorite fruity candy before I hit the field. LOL
> 
> Evan


Evan he just told you 10:00 to see if you could make it by 1.....


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

GreenFord said:


> Evan he just told you 10:00 to see if you could make it by 1.....


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

GreenFord said:


> Evan he just told you 10:00 to see if you could make it by 1.....


Har de har har har. Have fun working instead of playing in the field with us.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

Might have to try and make one of these in the future I'm no distance caster and don't plan to get into that but if yall don't mind I enjoy throwing my heavers and fishing reels not really distance stuff just strait drum rods. Sounds like a good time josh


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

jobxe327 said:


> Might have to try and make one of these in the future I'm no distance caster and don't plan to get into that but if yall don't mind I enjoy throwing my heavers and fishing reels not really distance stuff just strait drum rods. Sounds like a good time josh


There will be fishermen there today that only want to improve their casting for fishing purposes. Casting in the field is NOT just for tourney guys. It is a great way to measure what you are doing, so when you try something a little different in your cast you can actually measure to see if it made a difference. Besides, you will pick up casting tips here and there that will help you get more distance. There have been 8nbait competitions in the past.

Robert


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Well.................................. How did it go?


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

jobxe327 said:


> I'm no distance caster and don't plan to get into that but if yall don't mind I enjoy throwing my heavers and fishing reels not really distance stuff just strait drum rods. Sounds like a good time josh


We've all heard that one before! The bug bites hard, carry plenty of repellent 



GreenFord said:


> Well.................................. How did it go?


They are probably still waiting on Evan


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I just got in. I will post results in new thread....

RObert


----------

